
Huawei Laptops now selling with preinstalled Linux - ittan
https://www.forbes.com/sites/jasonevangelho/2019/09/12/huawei-just-started-selling-laptops-with-deepin-linux-pre-installed/
======
hsnewman
Are they available in the USA?

~~~
ittan
Not that I know of.

